# Printer drivers for Windows 8.1



## Eoghan (Jan 14, 2014)

Having leapfrogged over Windows 7 to 8.1 my hopes of finding support for my HP950C which is a reliable old workhorse which must be 15 years old were not high. The new laptop however found it (USB cable) and downloaded the drivers.

When I re-installed Windows 8.1 however it could not find the driver. If I did not know it was possible I would have given up. There were two problems

1. Downloading drivers over a metered internet connection somehow was blocking - this needed removed

2. Despite unblocking I needed to manually install the driver on a USB port, I then had to update the drivers using the internet connection. Finally the option 
to install the HP950C


Installing drivers for the Samsung ML1210 was more of a problem with Windows finding nothing. Samsung however had a driver despite the fact these printers must be 10 years old?

So don't give up, don't automatically buy a new printer and don't call me an Aberdonian.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 14, 2014)

Eoghan said:


> and don't call me an Aberdonian



So, then, can we call you a Glasgovian?


----------



## Edward (Jan 14, 2014)

Generally speaking, avoid even number releases from Microsoft. 3.1 good for the time, 95 iffy. 98 good, ME lousy. XP great (particularly by the final service pack), Vista lousy. Windows 7 very good, 8 major problems out of the chute. My recommendation would be to try to downgrade to 7. All the drivers are mature, and the computer will probably work just fine. They'll probably have 8 working right in another service pack or 2.


----------



## Tirian (Jan 15, 2014)

I've given up on any release starting with "Windows" and my Dell has never been better!


----------

